# My Beetle is getting the APR treatment today.



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dropped it off this morning. 

Going with a fully loaded ECU (on sale for $599.00 by the way) and the full down pipe. 

Carbonio should be here by the end of the week which I'll do myself. 

Can't wait to get it back this afternoon.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Like!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing the results.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Dropped it off this morning.
> 
> Going with a fully loaded ECU (on sale for $599.00 by the way) and the full down pipe.
> 
> ...


Are they 'chipping' it 'in house' or does your ECU have to be sent to Alabama for
programming?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> Are they 'chipping' it 'in house' or does your ECU have to be sent to Alabama for
> programming?


AFAIK, the ECU/chip no longer needs to be physically handled. Basically they 'wipe' the ECU through the OBD port, then install the programming. It's similar to, say, installing a new OS on your PC.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My 'Authorized APR' installer told me a few weeks ago that he would be able to avoid
sending the ECU to APR in Alabama, which originally required two days of disabling my
car, and purchase an 'in house' signal from APR to activate Stage I. He hasn't gotten
back to me yet concerning the purchase, which he mentioned would cost him $2,000,
and I'm hoping that he will soon. The cost was quoted at $599 and possibly another
$100 for labor........whatever that entails?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Are they 'chipping' it 'in house' or does your ECU have to be sent to Alabama for
> programming?


It's being done here at my local APR dealer. They just got the kit last week.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> My 'Authorized APR' installer told me a few weeks ago that he would be able to avoid
> sending the ECU to APR in Alabama, which originally required two days of disabling my
> car, and purchase an 'in house' signal from APR to activate Stage I. He hasn't gotten
> back to me yet concerning the purchase, which he mentioned would cost him $2,000,
> ...


Ron,

APR has a massive Spring Sale going on right now through 4/26 if I remember correctly. All dealers will honor that pricing. $599.00 is usually just a stage I program but now the $599.00 gets you a fully loaded version.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

That is good news ! I'm also going to replace the OEM 'dog bone' insert with one from HPA
in Canada that is constructed much more substantially. OEM mounts are 58a to 60a durometer
and the one I'm using from HPA is 75a which should help reduce 'wheel hop' but not adversely
affect acceleration in both 1st and reverse gears. Was informed the 75a is the durometer level
with regard to what's in the Golf R., and the 25% increase over OEM I'll have in the Beetle 
should be fine since once it's 'chipped' my hp will be in the area of the Golf R's. The HPA insert
is not cheap at $189 but it does look to be the best constructed one I've found. You use the
same OEM hardware and simply cut out the OEM insert and replace it with HPA's.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok so I got it back and WOW!. Even the installer said he was impressed when he test drove it. 

I did the following 4 programs:



Prog. 1 - 93 Octane Tune
Prog. 2 - Stock
Prog. 3 - 91 Octane Tune
Prog. 4 - 100 Octane Tune


Also came with:



Security Lock Out
Anti-Theft (disables the throttle)
Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment


The down pipe upgrade (which includes the mid-pipe) is a 3" diameter pipe with a 200 cell Converter. 

The Carbonio CAI is coming in the next few days and I'll put that on myself. 

I asked about when the rest of the exhaust might be available and he said that APR is currently working on that and it should be available reasonably soon. In fact, the Mark VI one from a size/routing standpoint will essentially be the same but the hang points will be different. 

With all said and done, the increase in power is amazing. If you can afford it take advantage of the sale right now. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> AFAIK, the ECU/chip no longer needs to be physically handled. Basically they 'wipe' the ECU through the OBD port, then install the programming. It's similar to, say, installing a new OS on your PC.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


You're exactly right.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Ok so I got it back and WOW!. Even the installer said he was impressed when he test drove it.
> 
> I did the following 4 programs:
> 
> ...



Imagine 500hp plus.....


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bigbadcj said:


> Imagine 500hp plus.....


Maybe someday but honestly, and this is for me personally, I just don't see where the benefit outweighs the cost. 

I'm not taking this to the track and living in a large city, there's just not a whole lot of opportunity to lay that kind of power down. 

That being said, I'll bet yours it a BLAST to drive.


----------



## SARDEANIE (Mar 24, 2012)

Bigbadcj said:


> Imagine 500hp plus.....


Ha ha, the man pushing the Beetle to new heights! Not high jacking the thread just wondering if anyone recently has heard of APR being able to turn off traction control yet? plex03, do you get any wheel spin and if you do is the TC coming on? Bigbadcj this goes for you too.

I'm really liking what APR does!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

SARDEANIE said:


> plex03, do you get any wheel spin and if you do is the TC coming on? Bigbadcj this goes for you too.
> 
> I'm really liking what APR does!


Yes, I actually had the TC light flashing when I left my APR dealer. If you mash it it will come on in the lower gears.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

When I had my GLI APRed it completely transformed the car. I'm sure they have their reasons, but VW really should push more power through these engines.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Economy is the goal for sales... That's why APR can make business  not all VW owners want to have a tuned car


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> When I had my GLI APRed it completely transformed the car. I'm sure they have their reasons, but VW really should push more power through these engines.


 Keep in mind that the much higher priced Golf R is 50+ more hp than the Beetle and it 
just doesn't make sense for a much lower priced model to have similar power from them.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bad news...Got an email that my Carbonio CAI Stage I & II was back ordered. 

Good news...They'll have them Monday and I should have it Wednesday.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just to share... 

Hit 130MPH on the Interstate today. Accelerated from 60 to 130 in just about 1/8th of a mile and had PLENTY left. 

No laboring, shudder, vibrations or fighting the wheel. Straight as an arrow, great contact and no drop off in ride quality. Felt the same as going 40. 

Also, got challenged by a 5.0 Mustang at a light after a hard launch next to him at the previous light. At first I said no, then countered with just a run to the next light which was a block. 

Slight Turbo Lag gave him the early advantage but by 100' I caught him and then kept pulling away. 

When he pulled up at the next light he wouldn't even look over and you could tell he was embarrassed.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Hit 130MPH on the Interstate today. Accelerated from 60 to 130 in just about 1/8th of a mile and had PLENTY left.


 :thumbup: That is accelaration!!  I have the need for speed, and now, I have the need to get the APR!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

plex03 said:


> Just to share...
> 
> Hit 130MPH on the Interstate today. Accelerated from 60 to 130 in just about 1/8th of a mile and had PLENTY left.
> 
> ...


 Was this a fox mustang or the newer S197? 

I'll be getting the same setup as you sometime before the sale ends, my wife is already looking forward to the power. :laugh:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Was this a fox mustang or the newer S197?
> 
> I'll be getting the same setup as you sometime before the sale ends, my wife is already looking forward to the power. :laugh:


 S197.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Just to share...
> 
> Hit 130MPH on the Interstate today. Accelerated from 60 to 130 in just about 1/8th of a mile and had PLENTY left.
> 
> ...


 
Take no prisoners :laugh:


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

SARDEANIE said:


> Ha ha, the man pushing the Beetle to new heights! Not high jacking the thread just wondering if anyone recently has heard of APR being able to turn off traction control yet? plex03, do you get any wheel spin and if you do is the TC coming on? Bigbadcj this goes for you too.
> 
> I'm really liking what APR does!


 

Ya I think I figured it out. I'll post it later. The tc is these cars is not that aggressive. Standby.


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Is APR only available for the Turbo?*

Was wondering if you happen to know if APR is only available for the Turbo model? I was digging around on their website, and only found it for the 2.0. I've got the 2.5L. Thanks : )


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Tracey- 

I spoke to APR and ECS and basically they just haven't had a 2.5 to mod yet. Sounds like they all (tuning companies) plan on getting 2.5s to work on but the outlook for actual parts in the near future is unlikely. We (2.5 owners) must enjoy our reliable rides for a while as they are, but I am certain we will see some mods come out eventually. There already exist Intakes, exhaust and programing for other 2.5 model VWs so it is inevitable there will be fun stuff for us once companies get a chance to spend some time with a Beetle 2.5. 

Search 2.5 Turbo on Youtube. There are some really fast Golfs out there right now. 

Mike


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Thanks, Mike : )*

Thanks for the reply, Mike. 

I took my Beetle in to have the window issue fixed this morning, and I was just talking about the ECU Upgrade with one of the customer service reps at the VW dealership. He was saying that he put an ECU Upgrade on his Turbo VW a couple of years ago, not sure what model, and he was amazed at the difference in performance. He said once he got his foot of the gas, it actually got better milage too, but it took a while before THAT happened. He was having too much fun. 

When I asked if he'd ever installed a chip on a non-turbo, he said yes, but he couldn't really tell that much difference in the performance or the gas milage. He also said that the non-turbo he'd installed it on was a 95 model, so the upgrade may be better for a non-turbo by now. He suggested checking the message boards to see if people who have installed an upgrade on the 2.5L Beetle are noticing any additional performance before spending the money. 

I told him that I saw a turbo upgrade kit installed for over $5,000, and he laughed and replied "Well, you may as well trade this car in on a Turbo for that," which he does have a point. 

When I asked if installing an ECU upgrade would void the 3 year VW warranty, he kind of made a face and said "Weeeeellll, it could. I installed the upgrade on my car before the warranty was over, but I never had any problems with it." 

I guess we just need to keep our eyes peeled to see what people are finding on down the road. Maybe by the time our warranties are done, there will be an upgrade that's really worth the money for us. At least we can hope. I keep having people come up next to me and want to race my car. I give them a run for their money, especially when I use the Tiptronic--pretty peppy on its own  

Tracey 




Dvdmoviemike said:


> Tracey-
> 
> I spoke to APR and ECS and basically they just haven't had a 2.5 to mod yet. Sounds like they all (tuning companies) plan on getting 2.5s to work on but the outlook for actual parts in the near future is unlikely. We (2.5 owners) must enjoy our reliable rides for a while as they are, but I am certain we will see some mods come out eventually. There already exist Intakes, exhaust and programing for other 2.5 model VWs so it is inevitable there will be fun stuff for us once companies get a chance to spend some time with a Beetle 2.5.
> 
> ...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

TraceyS said:


> When I asked if installing an ECU upgrade would void the 3 year VW warranty, he kind of made a face and said "Weeeeellll, it could. I installed the upgrade on my car before the warranty was over, but I never had any problems with it."
> 
> 
> Tracey


 That's why you add the additional program to flash it back to stock prior to taking it in for service.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

plex03 said:


> Just to share...
> 
> Hit 130MPH on the Interstate today. Accelerated from 60 to 130 in just about 1/8th of a mile and had PLENTY left.
> 
> No laboring, shudder, vibrations or fighting the wheel. Straight as an arrow, great contact and no drop off in ride quality. Felt the same as going 40.


 That 80-120ish pull gets very addictive very fast . Glad to hear you're loving it, just be careful about posting excess speeds off track in the forum :thumb up:.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> That 80-120ish pull gets very addictive very fast . Glad to hear you're loving it, just be careful about posting excess speeds off track in the forum :thumb up:.


 
Follow the needle. The digital numbers can't keep up. 93 octane. I'll post some 100 octane vids when I get some more. Not the greatest but something is better then nothing.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syz133oJ1Ck&sns=em 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HriSl1ONVww&sns=em


----------



## SARDEANIE (Mar 24, 2012)

IS that the TC light flashing at the left? I have to ask, got no beetle yet


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

SARDEANIE said:


> IS that the TC light flashing at the left? I have to ask, got no beetle yet


 Yes that's the tc light. I'm suprised it has not burnt out yet lol. I was well on cue to making a epic video, but state police man showed up and ruined it. I'll try again on my commute this evening.:banghead:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally got the email from my APR installer. He will be ready for 'in house' chipping 
next week. Am hoping to get done on Friday, or early next week, the replacement 
of my Torque Arm Insert (Dog Bone Insert) with the '25% stiffer than OEM' Red 
75 durometer Insert from HPA. Am also replacing the OEM Lower Control Arm Bushings 
with ones that are also 75 durometers in stiffness. Reasoning being that since my Beetle 
will be at 250+ hp after the APR Stage 1 installation, the power will be at the level of the 
new Golf R and that car is fitted with a 75 durometer insert and 75 durometer control arm 
bushings. Should help immensely with regard to minimizing engine vibration and 'wheel hop' 
in my 'manual shift' Beetle.


----------

